#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F  Megyesy (most practical book on pv)

## sharmeen

Pressure vessel design handbook is one of the most excellent books and most practical books on pressure vessels by Eugene F. Megyesy 



Its the type of book which every Engineer should have on their desk. 

Design engineers should find it invaluable for quick reference for most of their pressure vessel problems." -- National Safety Counci. 
"Provides the formulae, technical data, design, and construction methods nedded by the designer, layout men & others dealing with pressure vessels. In the past, practicing engineers often had difficulty finding the required data, codes, and solutions that were scattered throughout extensive literature. The author has brought together all of the above material under one cover, in a convenient form." -- The Oil & Gas Journal --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title. 

The Pressure Vessel Handbook covers design and construction methods of pressure vessels made of carbon steel. The Handbook reflects the continuous revisions of the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section VIII, Division 1; as well as ANSI standards, API specifications, piping codes, and pressure vessel laws. The book contains 460 illustrations, 95 tables, and 30 charts. --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title. 


By using the Pressure Vessel Handbook you will have, at your fingertips, the latest information concerning the design and manufacturing of pressure vessels. 

The Handbook allows you to get to the task at hand; instead of spending tedious hours, your time, researching modified regulations, and investigating the newest developments within the industry. We feel the problem with mose technical books lies not in the lack of information, but rather with the overabundance of material. 

Choosing new material for the revision is possibly the most difficult decision we're forced to make. We receive countless letters from customers around the world; offering their suggestions on material they would like to see added to the next edition. We would like to thank everyone who has sent a recommendation. It's tempting to attach these proposals to the Handbook, but would it be practical? We don't want to bury the information needed for the users daily projects with that of a rarely occurring question-or-rarely needed information. We're sure our contributors understand the need to keep the books original philosophy focused, as do our faithful customers. 

The twelfth edition reflects the latest regulations in the ever changing pressure vessel industry. During the years since the previous edition, thousands of pages have been reviewed. Laws, regulations, pamphlets, and newsletters from every pertinent source have been researched to bring you up-to-date. By using the new edition you save the long, valuable housr that we've spent on the tedious examination of changed regulations, and on investigating new developments of the design and construction methods of pressure vessel. 
here is the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F  Megyesy (most practical book on pv)

----------


## aan09

Its a very good effort , as mentioned it is really practical handbook for PV

Thanks

----------


## taf

Thanks, very good book

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks friend for 12th Edition.

Latest edition of Pressure Vessel Handbook by Eugene F. Megyesy is 14th Edition (30-Jun-2008 / 511 pages).

Any one have the latest then please share with us latest version also.

----------


## Rhenrique

It's the best book about Pressure Vessel.

----------


## gabrielgrocha

tks down now...

----------


## Kathrine

Can anyone provide any information about Steam Rings. Steam Rings are used to stop leakage from the Flanges of CCR Reactors and Heat Exchangers etc.
1. What is Configration of Steam Rings?
2. What is the Design criteria?

----------


## srtools1980y

> Thanks friend for 12th Edition.
> 
> Latest edition of Pressure Vessel Handbook by Eugene F. Megyesy is 14th Edition (30-Jun-2008 / 511 pages).
> 
> Any one have the latest then please share with us latest version also.



I to want 14th edition.

----------


## Gasflo

Dear Shrameen

Thank you for sharing this great book.

Regards
Gasflo

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one have 14 Edition, 

Plz share

----------


## alainehoweth

thanks for the post, very helpful to all.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] la disposition des particuliers un logiciel pour une simulation de prt personnel en ligne**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanks

----------


## xufgkjdkg

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F  Megyesy (most practical book on pv)

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks very much for this sharing

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

can any one have 14 edition of this book

if any one have plz share

----------


## stprav

> Pressure vessel design handbook is one of the most excellent books and most practical books on pressure vessels by Eugene F. Megyesy 
> 
> Its the type of book which every Engineer should have on their desk. 
> 
> Design engineers should find it invaluable for quick reference for most of their pressure vessel problems." -- National Safety Counci. 
> "Provides the formulae, technical data, design, and construction methods nedded by the designer, layout men & others dealing with pressure vessels. In the past, practicing engineers often had difficulty finding the required data, codes, and solutions that were scattered throughout extensive literature. The author has brought together all of the above material under one cover, in a convenient form." -- The Oil & Gas Journal --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title. 
> 
> The Pressure Vessel Handbook covers design and construction methods of pressure vessels made of carbon steel. The Handbook reflects the continuous revisions of the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, Section VIII, Division 1; as well as ANSI standards, API specifications, piping codes, and pressure vessel laws. The book contains 460 illustrations, 95 tables, and 30 charts. --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title. 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much friend

----------


## arunava001

can anyone email me this Pressure vessel handbook to my email id arunava001@gmail.com or give the ifile link. rapidshare link is not opening from my PC.

----------


## bapug98

Please upload CASTI's Guidebook to ASME Sec.-VII Div.-1 Pressure Vessel, CASTI's Publication, Canada

----------


## masf1976

thank you very much for this book

----------


## bhayu_123

thnks for sharing such a wonderful book

----------


## caca

Anyone have Pressure Vessel Handbook 14 edition, please upload

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Any one Have 14 edition of Pressure Vessel Hand Book

Plz share

----------


## losmoscas

I need 14 edition of Pressure Vessel Hand Book too.

Upload!!!!

----------


## wangren

the link is expired,can anyone give a new link?

----------


## tturit

I hope, somebody can answer for my problem... so, wind and earthquake design... I have the moment on the bottom tangent line, but above from the bottom tangent line, the wall thickness is thiner like the bottom (this is a liquid storage tank...), and I need to calculate the Moment in this area...how can I do it?  my first idea is the following: M(earthquake)+M(wind)=q*x*x/2-->q=M(sum)*2/(x*x)...and I can solution that problem for x=5[m] (example)-->M=q*5*5/2 .... is that correct for earthquake??? (I know, for the wind load is that, but the earthquake?!)  (q[N/m] ; x[m] ; M[N*m]) pleas, somebody help me  :Embarrassment: )

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F  Megyesy (most practical book on pv)

----------


## Priyoyo

Thank you for sharing this book, great book....


Priyoyo

----------


## gpz

thanks, I have already on my desk since my first day of job, like a Linus' sheet, and now also the electronic format and have it on my pc, great.

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

plz share 14 edition of  [COLOR="rgb(139, 0, 0)"]Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F Megyesy[/COLOR]

if any one have plz send me by email or send me link by email

my email id ahmad.ramzan@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## connect2anand

Please any one can upload *K.P. Singh and A.I. Soler, Mechanical design of heat exchangers and pressure vessel components*

----------


## Ali366

> I hope, somebody can answer for my problem... so, wind and earthquake design... I have the moment on the bottom tangent line, but above from the bottom tangent line, the wall thickness is thiner like the bottom (this is a liquid storage tank...), and I need to calculate the Moment in this area...how can I do it?  my first idea is the following: M(earthquake)+M(wind)=q*x*x/2-->q=M(sum)*2/(x*x)...and I can solution that problem for x=5[m] (example)-->M=q*5*5/2 .... is that correct for earthquake??? (I know, for the wind load is that, but the earthquake?!)  (q[N/m] ; x[m] ; M[N*m]) pleas, somebody help me )



tturit,

I hope this is not too late to reply and helps a bit.

In reply to your above post, I must say:
1- In all of the storage tanks codes, pressure vessel codes and even structural building codes that I have seen, the designer is not required to consider the effect of wind and seismic loads at the same time, since it is just toooooooo conservative and unrealistic. So the designers SEPARATELY evaluate wind loads and seismic loads at critical levels. Then they use the larger load (larger shear force and larger bending moment) in thickness calculations.

2- To calculate the shear or bending due to wind at a certain height of the shell you need to calculate the wind pressure which is applied to the vessel or tank above the height under investigation (note that the wind pressure might be variable in case of tall process towers or tanks). e.g. if the total height is 15m and you are investigating the shell at the level of 9m, then you need to calculate the wind pressure which is applied to the top 6m of the shell. Then the pressure is multiplied by the projected area (and normally multiplied by a shape factor) to give you the total shear force. This force is then multiplied by the distance from the level under investigation to the center of action of the load to give the bending moment (1/2 of the distance to the top of the tank, if the wind pressure is not varying).

3- For seismic load you normally calculate the horizontal seismic acceleration. Then to calculate the shear force you need to multiply the acceleration by the mass of the section. e.g. in the above example, the calculated acceleration is to be multiplied by mass of the above 6m section of the shell. To calculate the bending moment, the shear force is multiplied by the distance from the center of mass of the top shell section (top 6m in this example) to the height under investigation.

4- Beware that if the tank or vessel has conical or other types of head/roof, the seismic and wind loads applied to the roof needs to be taken into account, as well.

Cheers,

----------


## duazo2009

hi,

i hope this spreadsheet will be helpful for you..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy..

Seth

----------


## tturit

Dear all who's advice me, thank you very mutch for your helping  :Smile:  it was very useable  :Smile:

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot

----------


## b4_dry

no rapidshare please!

----------


## losmoscas

The link need password for download!! plz, the password!

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks for sharing

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F  Megyesy (most practical book on pv)

----------


## additional

thanks for share. this truly a great book for collection. I have tenth edition and now can upgrade it with this edition.

once again.. thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## m.boka

Thanks Alot

----------


## minhphuongpham

Please advice the password. Thanks






> hi,
> 
> i hope this spreadsheet will be helpful for you..
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## duazo2009

> Please advice the password. Thanks



take this one without password..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy...

----------


## aionline

very thank..

----------


## ezzat

thank you

----------


## vaibhav.rbs

Dear sharmeen,
                    Hello I'm newbie to this forum as you had suggested that Eugene F Megsey is a very helpful book for Pressure vessel design,I tried this book and I am facing problems on pg no 35 
to
1) Assume head thickness outer radius is given 48" however when I turned to page 49 for assuming the according to the given design data i was not able to get correct data my interpreted data was 0.14" and the books gives the data to 0.25" can you please tell me where I'm wrong
vaibhav chauhan

----------


## convicto17

Gracias por compartir

----------


## getanasmalik

Thank You very much for this wonderful book ...... please share more and support the world

----------


## Gasflo

Thank you duazo2009 for your spreadsheets.

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F  Megyesy (most practical book on pv)

----------


## hamara_ramesh

*Thank u very much for sharing*

----------


## gerry_intam

Thank for your generousity to send us this book

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## jenles_up01@yahoo.com

can't find the file inite anymore. can anyone direct me to a thread where I can download the ASME books? Thanks a lot.

----------


## ajivakkom

Link is dead. Please upload

----------


## doxiumy

Link is dead. Please upload

----------


## nadalz

please can anyone who downloaded the book before link died, please upload. Pleaseeeeeee

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## sameerahmed

Link dead please upload again

----------


## rioca57

Estimated Sharmeen link work Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F Megyesy (most practical book on pv) expired, you can provide another link to desacargar this interesting information (you can supply an distinct from rapidshare.com link) 

Greetings and thanks brother

----------


## gtpol57

Pressure Vessel Handbook by Eugene F Megyesy 12th edition
You can find it here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## duazo2009

> Pressure Vessel Handbook by Eugene F Megyesy 12th edition
> You can find it here :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  
> ...



gtpol,

Everybody is having this 12th edition book, We are looking for 14th Edition..

CheersSee More: Pressure Vessel Design Handbook by Eugene F  Megyesy (most practical book on pv)

----------


## rioca57

Dear sharmeen, I am requesting the Pressure Vessel Design Handbook 14th, by Eugene F Megyesy (most practical book on pv), please, you can share a link on 4shared.com. I'm requiring this information urgently

Thank you

----------


## MATabish2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MATabish2

Assalam-o-Alaikum!
Pressure Vessel Handbook 14th Edition
Please Check below Link if it is useful please Pray for me
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nasir

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pressure Vessel Handbook by Eugene R Megyesy [2008, 14th Ed.]

----------


## Nasir

Pressure Vessel Handbook by Eugene R Megyesy [2008, 14th Ed.]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

